# Discussion on Public Access Disputes



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

While working with handlers through various sites on the Internet or during more hands on such as workshops, classes, or presentations this topic comes up from time to time. 

I see questions and concerns most often with owner trainers or those individuals that received their dogs from smaller local trainers. The larger training organizations usually have instructed and reviewed such items with the handler before the dog is released to them.

From the handler use side --
Has anyone here ever run into a problem with Public Access while working their dog in a public venue? 
If so - how did you handle it? 
Looking back would you have done anything different? 
Do you have any advice to give to others who may face the same situation in the future?


----------

